# API Filstar XP4 no spray bar?



## forestfalcon (Mar 10, 2014)

I've finally made the decision to buy two XP4s for my 90 gallon hap/peacock tank. I watched the YouTube videos on how to set them up, maintain them, etc. All of the videos show that it comes with a spray bar, however, none of the product descriptions say it's included. Just the gooseneck-like outflow.

Is this a problem? Are spray bars better? If so, where can I find a compatible one?


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

All of my XP3's came with spray bars. I would be surprised if the XP4 didn't.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Under the new api packaging there is NO spraybar. Thats how my xp3/xpl was. Just bought mine 4 months ago.


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow. That sucks. Must cost 20 cents to make. Can't believe they wouldn't throw that in, anymore. That's a shame.


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

As a special offer for you guys only, if you need a flow adjuster or spray bar let me know. I've got extras. Please, no one else ask, my generosity only goes so far :lol:


----------



## forestfalcon (Mar 10, 2014)

Eric_S said:


> As a special offer for you guys only, if you need a flow adjuster or spray bar let me know. I've got extras. Please, no one else ask, my generosity only goes so far :lol:



Do you have spray bars that are compatible? Sorry if that's a stupid question, I'm not super in-the-know on these things. 
How much are you asking for them?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

jas1313 said:


> Under the new api packaging there is NO spraybar. Thats how my xp3/xpl was. Just bought mine 4 months ago.


That is absolutely mind boggling.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

GTZ said:


> jas1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Under the new api packaging there is NO spraybar. Thats how my xp3/xpl was. Just bought mine 4 months ago.
> ...


x2 !!


----------



## forestfalcon (Mar 10, 2014)

It's incredibly stupid that they're not included, but also that you can't even find them to buy separately. I'm not handy or crafty in any way, so I'd have no idea how to make one. I've read that the included nozzles are incredibly powerful, blowing fish across the tank.

I know the filters themselves are good, but what to do about this spray bar annoyance?


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

It is stupid. And they are harder to find. Although I found the inlet/outlet kit but its like 25 bucks! 
I got my xp online. It had a picture of a rena xp3. When I got it, it was the api xpl. Same thing but as I said its new packaging minus the spraybar. I was kinda mad because I also wanted to use it. And yes the supplied nozzle is powerful but my fish seem to enjoy swimming in the flow. All this mass confusion to save what - 25 cents in plastic. 
So people wanting to by an xp should remember if it says rena you get a bar. Api u get jack


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

forestfalcon said:


> Eric_S said:
> 
> 
> > As a special offer for you guys only, if you need a flow adjuster or spray bar let me know. I've got extras. Please, no one else ask, my generosity only goes so far :lol:
> ...


It wouldn't be very generous of me to accept payment. If someone can confirm the current nozzle is compatible with the old accessories, I'll send you both one for free, granted you end up buying XP.


----------



## forestfalcon (Mar 10, 2014)

Eric_S said:


> It wouldn't be very generous of me to accept payment. If someone can confirm the current nozzle is compatible with the old accessories, I'll send you both one for free, granted you end up buying XP.


Wow, that's very nice of you! I did end up ordering two xp4s. As soon as they arrive on 3/19, I can post pics of the nozzle to see if it's compatible.

Thank you so much!


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

Eric_S said:


> forestfalcon said:
> 
> 
> > Eric_S said:
> ...


that is a great gesture to other fish keepers over there....mmm do you have freebies to send to australia? 
only joking of course, but well done you :thumb:


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

That is why this site rocks. The members are always willing to help.
thanks


----------

